# Java Console clear && Methode erstellen && P



## guest (29. Dez 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar wüsste ich einmal gerne, wie ich die Konsole nach einer Ausgabe wieder leeren kann, also so, dass sie leet is, bsp:


```
System.out.println("hallo");

-> console clear (oder so)
```


2. Wie kann ich aus einem Code eine Methode erstellen, bsp:


```
SchiffeVersenken (int laenge, int breite) {
		this.m = laenge;
		this.n = breite;

		if(laenge < 1){
			laenge =16;
		}
		if(breite < 1){
			breite =16;
		}

		this.spielfeld = new int [laenge][breite]; //.length == y
	}
```

und zwar will ich aus diesem Teil:


```
this.m = laenge;
		this.n = breite;

		if(laenge < 1){
			laenge =16;
		}
		if(breite < 1){
			breite =16;
		}
```

Eine Methode erstellen, ich weiß abe rnicht, wie ich das machen soll, dass er die beiden neuen Werte danna uch zurückgibt, so dass der restliche ode weiter damit arbeiten kann.


3. Wie beende ich ein aufgerufenes Program?


Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten im Vorraus.


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2007)

guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar wüsste ich einmal gerne, wie ich die Konsole nach einer Ausgabe wieder leeren kann, also so, dass sie leet is, bsp:
> 
> 
> ...



geht mit standard mitteln nicht, du müsstest dafür eine extra ncurses library benutzten

alternativ kannst du auch so viele leerzeilen einfügen das es aus dem screen rausrutscht


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2007)

den zweiten teil deiner frage verstehe ich nicht ganz. du willst einen teil deiner methode da in eine extra-methode auslagern, ja? wo genau ist jetzt das problem?


----------



## guest (30. Dez 2007)

Ja, danke, habs dann mit der ZEilenausgabe gemacht, nicht elegant, aber geht auch ^^
Trotzdem vielen dank.

Mein Problem ist, dass er dann alle drei werte korrigiert wiedergeben soll. Wie sage ich ihm denn das?
man kann ja immer nur eine Zahl per return zurückgeben lassn, oder denke ich da zu kompliziert?

Danke ^^


----------



## Shadeo (30. Dez 2007)

kannst auch ein Array zurückgeben wenn du mehrere Zahlen brauchst


```
public int[] korrigieren(int laenge, int breite){

    int[] korr = new int[2];
    
    if(laenge < 1){
        laenge = 16;
    }

    if(breite < 1){
        breite = 16;
    }

    korr[0] = laenge;
    korr[1] = breite;

    return korr;
}
```

und zum beenden:


```
System.exit(0);
```


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2007)

ich hab immernoch nicht genau verstanden, was du willst (ganz du vllt mal den ganzen code posten oder zumindest sagen, wie der funktionieren soll?). jedenfalls kann eine methode schon mehrere "werte zurückgeben" (mehr oder weniger z.b.). wenn du einfach nur die werte deiner instanz variablen ändenr willst kannst du einfach eine void-methode machen, die dann die werte setzt. ansonsten kannst du noch methoden machen, die als rückgabetyp eine colletion haben... array, hashmap ..


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2007)

ich glaube, er möchte den Code einfach nicht mehr im Quellcode sehen müssen.

Das Problem ist, wenn du das Codefragment aus der Methode abc in eine Methode cde() exportierst, sind die Variabeln in dieser Methode cde nicht mehr sichtbar für die Methode abc. Wenn du das so willst, musst du die Variablen, die beide Methoden benutzen können sollen in die Klasse nehmen, in denen die beiden Methoden liegen. Damit wären sie dann Objektvariabeln oder wenn du sie in static Methoden verwenden willst Klassenvariabeln.

Noch eine Ergänung zu System.exit:
Der Integer Wert, der mitgegeben wird, wird einem Programm gegeben, das gegebenfalls das Java Programm geöffnet hat (etwa wie return int). Ein Wert 0 bedeutet dabei, dass das Programm ordnungsgemäss beendet wurde. Werte ungleich 0 bedeuten, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist oder das Programm aus anderen unerwünschten Gründen beendet werden musste.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen
Gruss
Martin


----------

